# [BACKUP] problèmes avec backup-manager

## Ascodas

Salut,

J'ai quelques problèmes avec la mise en place de backup-manager.

Je désire faire des backups incrémentiels sur des machines distantes (win) depuis mon serveur linux.

Le probleme est qu'il me crée tous les jours des fichiers de sauvergarde totales (master) et jamais les incrémentales.

Voici mon fichier de conf :

```
export BM_REPOSITORY_ROOT="/mnt/samba/ASCODES/ACOMP3/EDMini/BACKUP_BUREAU/gentoo"

export BM_REPOSITORY_SECURE="true"

export BM_REPOSITORY_USER="root"

export BM_REPOSITORY_GROUP="root"

export BM_REPOSITORY_CHMOD="770"

export BM_ARCHIVE_CHMOD="660"

export BM_ARCHIVE_TTL="5"

export BM_REPOSITORY_RECURSIVEPURGE="false"

export BM_ARCHIVE_PURGEDUPS="true"

export BM_ARCHIVE_PREFIX="backup_"

export BM_ARCHIVE_METHOD="tarball-incremental"

export BM_TARBALL_NAMEFORMAT="short"

export BM_TARBALL_FILETYPE="zip"

export BM_TARBALL_OVER_SSH="false"

export BM_TARBALL_DUMPSYMLINKS="false"

declare -a BM_TARBALL_TARGETS

BM_TARBALL_TARGETS[0]="/etc"

BM_TARBALL_TARGETS[1]="/boot"

BM_TARBALL_TARGETS[2]="/mnt/samba/ASCODES/ACOMP3/Acomp3_C (C)/TEMP"

BM_TARBALL_TARGETS[3]="/mnt/samba/ASCODES/ACOMP3/Acomp3_C (C)/JSI/Base"

BM_TARBALL_TARGETS[4]="/mnt/samba/ASCODES/ACOMP3/Acomp3_C (C)/JSI/Topstation10/base.j"

BM_TARBALL_TARGETS[5]="/mnt/samba/ASCODES/ACOMP3/Acomp3_C (C)/Users/Thomas/lettres"

BM_TARBALL_TARGETS[6]="/mnt/samba/ASCODES/ACOMP3/Acomp3_E (E)/LGO_Projets"

BM_TARBALL_TARGETS[7]="/mnt/samba/ASCODES/ACOMP3/Acomp3_C (C)/Users/Thomas/Thunderbird_BGA"

export BM_TARBALL_TARGETS

export BM_TARBALL_BLACKLIST="/dev /sys /proc /tmp"

export BM_TARBALL_SLICESIZE="1000M"

export BM_TARBALL_EXTRA_OPTIONS=""

export BM_TARBALLINC_MASTERDATETYPE="weekly"

export BM_TARBALLINC_MASTERDATEVALUE="5" 
```

Avec cette config il devrait me faire les incrémentales tous les jours et le master le vendredi...

Je sais qu'il y avait un bug a ce sujet je suis passé en version ~ qui aurait du régler le problème sans succès.

Par contre si vous avez un solution plus simple avec rsync je suis preneur la synchro, j'y arrive, mais pas le différentiel.

Merci.

----------

## Ascodas

petit up

Si personne n'utilise backup-manager, quelles solutions utilisez vous pour vos backups différentiels etc ...

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

tar ?

----------

